# Got myself in a bit of a mess.



## alextoronto (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure if this is area to post. I normally sand and finish floors and sometimes do decks. I always tell people to stay away from solids on decks.

I warned a customer this was not the way to go and they are good with the fact that this job has failed, and will pay me to fix it if I choose to take the job.

They have a mouldy deck facing north with even less sun now than during the summer. They just wanted me to paint it with cheap Sherwin interior paint and figured it would last long enough to look good to sell the house. I was totally against it and they signed off on it not lasting at all.

Two weeks later here we are!

I dont even want to sand the stuff because its wipes off by hand and my sanders will get mucky.

I will have to plastic off the side of the house to pressure wash it. Now I know it wont dry well.

Is there any type of paint that I can use that will stick around for a month or so if I paint over the newly washed deck. The weather is 5-10 celcius and getting colder every day. I checked and Sherwin does have a super paint that can be applied in 4 celcius weather. Is there anything better out there? I have home depot, lowes, sherwin, benjamin and dulux available.

Any thoughts other than "walk away" or "shouldnt have done it in the first place" would be great. I am getting paid and they totally accept responsibility for this. I still feel like an idiot for taking the job but when someone waves money in your face what do you do?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

There are often questions here about doing something known to be wrong just so the HO can sell the house. We know that this would make a huge mess for the buyer. My feeling it is deceitful on the part of the seller, and if we did this work, we would be part of the deceit. I would judge this to be playing loose with ethical practices.

Oh I know many would have no problem to be paid to do something along these lines, and I won't judge them. For me, it would create some serious bad karma.

Just my thoughts


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah it's money but it's like throwing a bag of dirty diapers out of a moving car and leaving it for somebody else to clean up. 
Walk away from it and feel good about the fact that you'r not the bag tosser.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If they're that adamant about half-assing it, why bother hiring a pro?


----------



## alextoronto (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats another topic that I would rather not get into but I do agree with you in a way. However it is paint, and not a code violation, not hiding anything unsafe behind walls. There was already bad paint underneath it and to say it's unethical to make something better than it was I think is unfair. Yes it was used incorrectly, and we can only learn from our mistakes, but I am looking for a proper solution, and I'm heavily discounting the job because I feel silly taking more money from these people, even though they signed off on it.


NCPaint1 they have already taken possession of a new house in another city and don't want to do anything else on this place. I don't ask questions. I did tell them to get exterior paint but they couldnt be bothered.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

alextoronto said:


> Thats another topic that I would rather not get into but I do agree with you in a way. However it is paint, and not a code violation, not hiding anything unsafe behind walls. There was already bad paint underneath it and to say it's unethical to make something better than it was I think is unfair. Yes it was used incorrectly, and we can only learn from our mistakes, but I am looking for a proper solution, and I'm heavily discounting the job because I feel silly taking more money from these people, even though they signed off on it.
> 
> 
> NCPaint1 they have already taken possession of a new house in another city and don't want to do anything else on this place. I don't ask questions. I did tell them to get exterior paint but they couldnt be bothered.


Oh sorry, I thought you were looking for:

*Is there any type of paint that I can use that will stick around for a month *


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Just powerwash it off and use Deckwash to clean the mold off. Why not just leave it without a finish? Wood does not have to be painted or stained/sealed. It can go the entire winter season then the new HO can finish it the way they want.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Just powerwash it off and use Deckwash to clean the mold off. Why not just leave it without a finish? Wood does not have to be painted or stained/sealed. It can go the entire winter season then the new HO can finish it the way they want.


1) Because you won't get it all off

2) Homeowner doesn't want to pay for that extra work


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Geez man. 

A solid stain would have been just fine for your situation. 

I would be giving their money back for being a jack donkey regardless of who signed off. You got to have more sense that that dude.


----------



## alextoronto (Dec 3, 2012)

The deck was half painted white while the other half had not been touched. It looked ridiculous in the first place. It looks much better now. Have I mentioned that the deck already had paint on it and that it looks better than before?

Also, the deck did have a really bad paint job alongside the mouldy mess. It DOES look much better but if I can find a better product out there I'd love to hear about it.

I did make the deck look much better but if I could find something better to put down that would be great.

I'd like to correct the situation so if anyone has some info to help out that would be great.

The deck could not have been stained. It was half painted white with the mould underneath it.



If there is a paint that can be applied over cold/damp wood I'd love to hear about it. I don't need criticism or wise guy comments there's plenty of that here already. Just a product name otherwise no need for already obvious critcism. Just trying to solve a problem so if we could stick to the solution thatd be great. 

Thanks again!


----------



## alextoronto (Dec 3, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Just powerwash it off and use Deckwash to clean the mold off. Why not just leave it without a finish? Wood does not have to be painted or stained/sealed. It can go the entire winter season then the new HO can finish it the way they want.



I normally sand everything to bare wood but in this case I have to go with powerwash. How much PSI is good? Can I realistically get 30 pickets, 10 treads and about 250 sq.ft. cleaned up in a day?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

alextoronto said:


> If there is a paint that can be applied over cold/damp wood


nope

tell them to buy an indoor/outdoor carpet and just cover up the mess until the papers are passed. At least you ain't making it any worse - well except you are trapping the moisture and encouraging rot


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

So you're looking for special formula? There was a guy on here once that had a lead on special formula but he is no longer with us. Have you tried wearing blue jeans?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

At this point another wrong choice will not make it right. 

Two options I think will work. 
1. sand it all down to bare wood and refinish and charge accordingly. 

2. Leave it alone and let the current owners take a estimated amount off the selling price to have it done correctly. Then the potential buyers will not fixate on it. 

Then of course the outdoor carpet idea would be fine if it was not covering up moister adding to future rot.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

alextoronto said:


> The deck was half painted white while the other half had not been touched. It looked ridiculous in the first place. It looks much better now. Have I mentioned that the deck already had paint on it and that it looks better than before?
> 
> Also, the deck did have a really bad paint job alongside the mouldy mess. It DOES look much better but if I can find a better product out there I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> ...


Here is what you need











Unfortunately there just isn't any product that can be applied over wet/moldy/interior paint on an exterior deck. Grab some mistints of any type and paint away. 

BTW, I'm looking for a truck that can tow 15000lbs, seat 12, gets 52mpg and costs 3k....thanks 

That's the type of question you are asking, and I'm sure as a professional, you know the answer already. You can throw an exterior solid stain over it. Will it hold up? Probably, but no guarantee. Its only as good as what its being applied over. Your customer wants to spend as little as possible, then this would be the best option.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Interior paint on a deck? 

And now your asking about a paint for cold wet wood? 

Come on man. 

Powerwash and then get your sanders out. Clean them later. You have a mess to fix.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I painted some brickwork with a two part, but I forgot to add the hardener. Is there like a paint and primer in one that I can topcoat it with to fix it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> I painted some brickwork with a two part, but I forgot to add the hardener.


if you forgot the hardener, then it wasn't a two part. : confused:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

"Can ya hear me in the back?"


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

True professionals do things right or they don't do them at all.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Alex, what everyone's trying to say nicely is you can't just paint it. Superpaint will not work. No paint will work. Either do it right now or leave it. Nothing else to tell you.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Here is what you need
> 
> 
> View attachment 13439
> ...


 
I got one I will sell you, but it only gets 49 mpg


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

OP you made a bad situation much worse when you agreed to put interior flat on a deck. As the "professional" you should have known that what you were doing was ignorant.


----------



## painterguy07 (Dec 20, 2011)

What a mess, a job like this shouldn't have been done by a professional painter. There is no "secret formula" that will fix it for a month. Just take the proper steps to fix it and learn a lesson.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

There seams to be a common thought to this whole thread.

I just have one last question, 

Alex, do you now understand ?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> There seams to be a common thought to this whole thread.
> 
> I just have one last question,
> 
> Alex, do you now understand ?


 
wanna take bets?:laughing:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

caulktheline said:


> "Can ya hear me in the back?"


 If you can thats a funny place to have ears.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paint it red.Welcome to Hell!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

@alextoronto, yah, bonehead play. 

Unfortunately, seeking a quick and dirty solution in a room full of professional painters is probably not going to bear much quick fruit for you. 

Since you are not a pro painter, there are a few things you should know.

We hold ourselves to the highest, most impeccable code of ethics you can imagine. If we take our trucks in for inspection, and the mechanic says we need one tire, we will buy four tires just to make sure everything is safe, proper, and wearing at the same rate. On our own homes, we never work outside of our own trade, we hire everything out, and always hire the most expensive bidder, because that is also how we like to be treated. 

Can you imagine if one of us went over to Floorfinishingtalk.com and posted something about like maybe just throwing down some minwax polycrylic over an oil poly floor and looking for some kind of a shenanigan fix? 

Do the right thing. Take one of your sanders and a big fat scraper and go remove that mess.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> @alextoronto, yah, bonehead play.
> 
> Unfortunately, seeking a quick and dirty solution in a room full of professional painters is probably not going to bear much quick fruit for you.
> 
> ...


So Scott, you *are *familiar with the more common of the two english words that have all the vowels in it and in order :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

A solid stain for decks would have lasted a bit more if it was prepped right.

I think Workaholic's solution sounded the best.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I think Workaholic's solution sounded the best.


I am a beacon of reason around here, thanks for the recognition. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I am a beacon of reason around here, thanks for the recognition. :thumbsup:


You may be but you're also pretty tight with your "thanks".


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I am a beacon of reason around here, thanks for the recognition. :thumbsup:


A beacon of reason and pillar of modesty :thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> You may be but you're also pretty tight with your "thanks".


I have given out thousands.



caulktheline said:


> A beacon of reason and pillar of modesty :thumbsup::whistling2:


lol modest painters are painters who have peaked.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> If they're that adamant about half-assing it, why bother hiring a pro?


No doubt! Why spend the money. By the time it is RE-half-a$$ed, it could have been done right.


----------



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

Clearly, Alex understands his role in this illicit and sordid affair...but what of these home-owners who think nothing of  over some unsuspecting buyer? Are they not intelligent enough to know they would be held liable? What a total JOKE! 



 Alex, per your request in your final paragraph, I will not suggest you "walk-away," although I do feel compelled to tell you to RUN!



Good Luck


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I always see this as a chain reaction. You do the work, try to pocket some money (I understand), deck gets painted with Interior Flat, deck fails in two months, neighbors talk to new HO, neighbors tell them about Alex painting deck when it was cold and moldy, Alex gets no new jobs in the neighborhood. 

Dumb idea. Just use DeckScape, it might last 3 months.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> modest painters are painters who have peaked.


 Great line. Did you make that up yourself?

(I reached the pinnacle of sucktitude a long time ago...now I'm in "maintaining" mode)


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I knew a painter that peaked once; he was spouting Hunter S. Thompson lines that whole day.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

As a painter I always seem to be at a peak.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Great line. Did you make that up yourself?
> 
> (I reached the pinnacle of sucktitude a long time ago...now I'm in "maintaining" mode)


As far as I know I made it up. 

The real problem though is many painters don't know when they peaked, and can't see the high tide line, so they continue to boast even after their lines are as crooked as a Georgia road map. 



caulktheline said:


> I knew a painter that peaked once; he was spouting Hunter S. Thompson lines that whole day.


Some guys got all the luck. 



mudbone said:


> As a painter I always seem to be at a peak.


The end is near then.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you are happy with being average, you are happy with 50% being better than you.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Let's step back for a minute and look at the big picture:

a) In a 200 yrs the house (and deck) probably won't exist anymore

b) It was a messed up and moldy deck to begin with

No heart attacks over this, please.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

How about renting a couple of firefighting-type fans to dry it after the power wash. Maybe set a heater behind each fan. That set up would also quick-dry whatever you paint it with next.

(as the resident PT hack, it was my place to come up with a solution..sorry I was late)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> How about renting a couple of firefighting-type fans to dry it after the power wash. Maybe set a heater behind each fan. That set up would also quick-dry whatever you paint it with next.
> 
> (as the resident PT hack, it was my place to come up with a solution..sorry I was late)


Good idea Steve. I'd get some torpedo heaters and crank those babies up.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good idea Steve. I'd get some torpedo heaters and crank those babies up.


Torpedos are a good idea..I didn't think of those.
It's early...thanks Schmidt.

(hacks don't use those much)

Heaters and big-ass fans...that should work.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You had all the pieces Steve, I just put it together for you.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

A tarp over the top might help too...hard to say without seeing it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thing Ken didn't do this deck.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Good thing Ken didn't do this deck.


There's always spring, and the new owner. :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> There's always spring, and the new owner. :whistling2:


Yah...buyer beware.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Since I don't know who Ken is...I guess it's time for me to step aside.

Good luck to the OP. Don't suppose he'll bother giving us an update...so thanks for stopping by.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Since I don't know who Ken is...I guess it's time for me to step aside.


Ken is a pillar of the PT community. You should see his "thanks-to-post" ratio. Blows both of ours out of the water.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Ken is a pillar of the PT community. You should see his "thanks-to-post" ratio. Blows both of ours out of the water.


ohh
I don't really do first names. Only screen names/avatars. That's confusing enough.

Far as "thanks-to-post ratios"...some of the people with the worst (daArch, VP, Work) are also some of the most valuable/knowledgeable members.

PP's may be artificially inflated simply because he doesn't eat carbohydrates and is wearing a blue shirt (the world's favorite and most trusted color).

So maybe the whole thanks thing kinda blows.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> ohh
> I don't really do first names. Only screen names/avatars. That's confusing enough.
> 
> Far as "thanks-to-post ratios"...some of the people with the worst (daArch, VP, Work) are also some of the most valuable/knowledgeable members.
> ...


Actually, you got a pretty good T/P ratio. Mine kinda sucks. You have helped it though. So Thanks, again...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the whole "thanks for this useful post" thing was created by Nathan... in an attempt to bribe people into making useful posts.

Sorry Nathan, I'm not for sale.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

and neither is mudbone


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> and neither is mudbone


 
old bone "speaks" less than me


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Speaking of crappy "thanks-to-post ratios"...damn chrisn!

You sir, have been robbed!

(j/k I know you were here before the thanks thing started...probably had a thousand thanks-worthy posts before that.)

You sure don't say much though. Are you a quiet-type in 3D too?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good idea Steve. I'd get some torpedo heaters and crank those babies up.


One caveat, though, torpedo heaters put out a lot of water themselves. Each pound of propane produces almost 1 2/3 pounds of water. One gallon of kerosene produces just over a gallon of water. That's why we switched to using electric furnaces for temporary heat.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Speaking of crappy "thanks-to-post ratios"...damn chrisn!
> 
> You sir, have been robbed!
> 
> ...


 
I am sure a mistake has been made and Mr Bill will soon fix it:yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm gonna have to start a "likes to throw wrenches into plans" list, just for Gough.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Actually, you got a pretty good T/P ratio. Mine kinda sucks. You have helped it though. So Thanks, again...


I think I have the worst one here. Nobody ever thanks me


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm gonna have to start a "likes to throw wrenches into plans" list, just for Gough.


Oh goody, my own personal list. 

We learned the lesson about torpedo heaters a while ago. We were trying to dry out some siding before priming. The area was tented off and the heaters only ended up introducing more water into the siding. The critical thing is to give the moisture a way to escape, so the fans are probably more important.

We had some similar experiences with interiors in NC, where the furnace wasn't yet operational. That's why we switched to using salvage electric furnaces. The good news is that those are usually available for next to nothing. They are standard equipment in new mobile homes, and are often replaced as soon as the power bills start to arrive. We just stop by a local HVAC outfit and ask for one from the pile.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> One caveat, though, torpedo heaters put out a lot of water themselves. Each pound of propane produces almost 1 2/3 pounds of water. One gallon of kerosene produces just over a gallon of water. That's why we switched to using electric furnaces for temporary heat.


 I didnt know that


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't either.

The idea is to pretend that I did.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Stoichiometry is your friend....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Gough said:


> Stoichiometry is your friend....


So's the dictionary.
(I had to look up "caveat" too.) 
Dammit Gough!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> So's the dictionary.
> (I had to look up "caveat" too.)
> Dammit Gough!


I don't want people to think that I wasted all of my nine years in college.


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

If you aren't in college for at least 15 years, it's considered a waste by many.:yes:


----------

